# Show us your caboose...



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

... no, not the airline pat down search one. How about showing us the last car your engines are dragging around.

Here's all of mine...


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

One of my favourites


----------



## MattyVoodoo (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice one smokestack! Very nice!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice work guys...I punked out and posted a store bought one. Got it in a nice package deal from a member of this forum...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Per Greg,










...

You have steered us straight and well, oh Zen master. There is harmony in the world!

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Per Greg,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Monk: "There... you have it!" 

Ace Ventura: "I have achieved Super Creamy Oneness...

...while avoiding the chewy chunks of degradation."

Greg


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Heres one I did a while back. I have sold it now, but was a kool one to do. I think it turned out nice....


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Posted this picture of one of mine some years back in a photo contest. It was removed because _"...this contest is about pictures of models, not real ones"_ I sent an email back with a smiley saying,_ "Look again..."_ I eventually won.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

glgraphix said:


> Heres one I did a while back. I have sold it now, but was a kool one to do. I think it turned out nice....



Nice...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

glgraphix said:


> Heres one I did a while back. I have sold it now, but was a kool one to do. I think it turned out nice....


 










I like how you did the trucks... :thumbsup:


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> Posted this picture of one of mine some years back in a photo contest. It was removed because _"...this contest is about pictures of models, not real ones"_ I sent an email back with a smiley saying,_ "Look again..."_ I eventually won.


The real blue sky and natural outdoor light *really* adds realism... 

Greg


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

choo choo said:


> The real blue sky and natural outdoor light *really* adds realism...
> 
> Greg


Thanks...that's why I build dioramas. You just can't beat real sunlight.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

This is an old Roundhouse service caboose I got off ebay...

...and since this is a caboose thread I can post it here too...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

My hands down favorite is this Marx unit...










...another Marx...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Oooh... what *cool* lanterns. :thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

i totally have that same caboose from my dads old marx stuff. mine is alittle darker in color though.


----------

